# Goldie in NC



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

I was hoping someone would be able to help this guy in North Carolina - I emailed all the GR rescues that I have on my list, but havent heard from any yet. Only has 5 days left 

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1222944535059

Goldie

Breed: Golden Retriever 
Age: Young adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large


Shelter: Bladen Animal Control Shelter 
506 Smith Circle 
Elizabethtown, NC
Shelter dog ID: Goldie
Contact tel: 910-876-0539 
Contact name: Silvia Kim 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Goldie Another beautiful dog in a shelter with 10 pens and no room. Please help Goldie **** TRANSPORT IS AVAILABLE REASONABLY!**** If you are unable to adopt, please consider sponsoring. We are able to transport weekly up north. All the way from North Carolina to New England

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12055509


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor thing.....hope someone can help this cute little guy. Gosh, I wish I could afford another pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Goldie*

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1222944535059

Goldie

Breed: Golden Retriever 
Age: Young adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large


Shelter: Bladen Animal Control Shelter 
506 Smith Circle 
Elizabethtown, NC
Shelter dog ID: Goldie
Contact tel: 910-876-0539 
Contact name: Silvia Kim 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Goldie Another beautiful dog in a shelter with 10 pens and no room. Please help Goldie **** TRANSPORT IS AVAILABLE REASONABLY!**** If you are unable to adopt, please consider sponsoring. We are able to transport weekly up north. All the way from North Carolina to New England


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GR Rescues IN NC*

DID YOU email all of the GR Rescues in N.C.?
I just emld. a friend of mine out in NC hoping against hope she knows someone!!

I just emld. all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in NC about Goldie again. Praying that one of them works very FAST to save him!!!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

I emailed all of the NC GR rescuses who were on my list, but I only received one reply; replied they are aware of this dog, but could not help because he is a mix. Unfortunately, I left that email at my office, so I don't remember who it was. I really want to see that beautiful pup out of there. Don't know where else to turn.

I also contacted an organization here in RI, who supposedly helps dogs from specific shelters in that area. This shelter is one of them. But their response was auto generated at first "at school", then a response that told me to contact the shelter directly. 

I feel so helpless!!!!!!!

I have a question, when a shelter says "please be a sponsor" does that mean the sponsorship will save the dog? And if so, permanently or temorarily?

Kathy


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

I just emailed them all again. Hope someone can help!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kmgrady said:


> I have a question, when a shelter says "please be a sponsor" does that mean the sponsorship will save the dog? And if so, permanently or temorarily?
> 
> Kathy


Not always. Sometimes it will give them more time, but sometimes not. You'd have to ask shelter or whatever group helps these dogs for the shelter, directly. 

This dog is beautiful. I know exactly how you are feeling. Try contacting some of the groups who pull mixes.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a handsome guy! hope he gets pulled from there soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Pls. email and call the shelter in AM and ask is sponsoring Goldie will help him.
Some shelters can call a rescue and tell them he is sponsored and it is more likely they will save him then.

Goldie has until Tues., Oct. 7, not sure what time.

I just emld. bladenpets to ask about sponsoring and will it just give Goldie more time or do they know of a rescue he can go to.

The other thing you can do is email mixed breed rescues near Elizabethtown, NC and say you are willing to donate $'s if they will save Goldie.


*Here is what it says on Bladen's site:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC464.html

This is a rescue-friendly facility so all reputable rescues are welcome to register in advance as an Adoption Partner. 


A Shelter Friend volunteers may be able to assist you and can obtain transport at a reasonable cost. Or, if you cannot adopt and would like to foster or sponsor a pet please call them at 910-876-0539 or email : 
[email protected]*

Please visit or call during our office hours of: 
Mon-Fri 8:30-11:00 AM 
Phone: 910-862-6918



A Shelter Friend volunteers may be able to assist you and can obtain transport at a reasonable cost. Or, if you cannot adopt and would like to foster or sponsor a pet please call them at 910-876-0539 or email : 
A Shelter Friend

Please visit or call during our office hours of: 
Mon-Fri 8:30-11:00 AM 
Phone: 910-862-6918



A Shelter Friend volunteers may be able to assist you and can obtain transport at a reasonable cost. Or, if you cannot adopt and would like to foster or sponsor a pet please call them at 910-876-0539 or email : 
A Shelter Friend

Please visit or call during our office hours of: 
Mon-Fri 8:30-11:00 AM 
Phone: 910-862-6918



A


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Karen! I will be on that as early as possible tomorrow morning. I hope it will work. I'll let you know. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathu*

Kathy:

Wishing you luck and pls. let us all know.
my email is: [email protected]


I also emld. [email protected] to ask if spons. gives him more time and if they know a rescue to contact for Goldie.
He is beautiful

If you get a chance try some mixed breed rescues for Goldie too.
My husband just had surgery so I will try to contact a couple.
We HAVE to save him!!!!


I just emld some Mixed Breed Rescues in North Caroline for Goldie, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Can you email Silvia and tell her what you would like to offer to sponsor Goldie and also perhaps check out the chat on board mentioned in this email I got!

Got this email from Liz Marshall [email protected]
I don't know what it costs to sponsor or who to ask other than 
*Silvia *Kim
A Shelter Friend
910-876-0539
Donations to A Shelter Friend
now accepted via Paypal
to [B][email protected][/B] 

I saw a nice chat here: http://board.pets-buynow.com/Pet_Rescue/Petfinder . Perhaps you and your friend could offer X amount each towards Goldie's rescue, with balance going to other needs? I don't know whether you would want to do it according to your budget as opposed to how much sponsorship costs.
The only golden specific email address that comes to mind is Amy who might be in NJ: "Amy Scioli" <[email protected]>. Please consult with her.
Other than that, I can merely crosspost a message if you put one together for crossposting. I crossposted for a lab from Bladen Co. one time: http://www.lizardmarsh.net/2008/06/elizabethtown-nc-bladen-co-labborder.html
If Goldie is mixed with other breeds his post could be sent to those breed aficionados too.
Liz


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Karen -

Sent email asking for info on sponsorship/donation to keep him safe. Hope I will hear something in the a.m. Will keep you posted.

Kathy


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, here is what I found out. I just got off the phone with Silvia Kim (A Shelter Friend)...she told me that she is pretty sure that Goldie has been adopted on a trial basis. She is going to make sure that is the case and let me know. 

Now, if Goldie is returned to the shelter, a donation/sponsorship does not always help with saving the dog, since they are completely overcrowded, with sometimes four dogs in a kennel/run that is only the size for one. 

So I am keeping my fingers crossed that he is now in his permanent forever home. 

I will let you know what she tells me later this morning.

Kathy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope Goldie has found his forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie*

*Please let me know when you hear about Goldie and IF he has found a home!*
My email: [email protected]

If sponsoring becomes necessary even though it's not a sure things.
I can do $50.

Thank you SO MUCH FOR CALLING!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KMGRADY and all*

KMGRADY and All.

Kathy: If after you talk to Silvia later Goldie's home doesn't work out, Carol from Almost Heaven Golden Ret. Rescue in WV will take him!!


Kathi Tufts just emld. me and Carol from Almost Heaven in WV said:

GOLDIE is welcome here. If no one local steps forward, we are happy to offer him 
>a spot in our adoption program.
>
>Carol
>Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue
>www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org
>[email protected]
>[email protected]


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

That is great news. I will be sure to let Silvia know when I speak with her later. Actually, if I don't hear from her by noon time, I am going to give her another call. I hate not knowing the actual facts.


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Just checked my email, and this is what I got from Silvia:

He decided not to keep him! Wife objected! We are doing transport no further than DC this weekend Please find a spot for him! Silvia Kim
A Shelter Friend
910-876-0539
Donations to A Shelter Friend
now accepted via Paypal
to [email protected]

Karen, send me an email with all the information for the rescue in WV. I will make sure Silvia gets it.

Kathy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

KATHY:

What is your email address?
Just pm'd you this info
Let me know how it goes.

*Kathy:

Here is the email. Please contact Kathi Tufts-she found the rescue and Carol of Almost Heaven in Delray, WV.
It's about 7 hrs. from Elizabethtown, NC and I'm pretty sure Carol will need help with transport so Goldies gets close to her. Please contact Carol and Kathi at all of the emaill addy's and ask what help they need.*From: "Carol" <[email protected]>
>To: <[email protected]>
>CC: "Kathi Tufts" <[email protected]>
>Subject: Goldie, the Golden Retriever Boy
>Date: Mon, 6 Oct 2008 09:44:07 -0400
>
>is welcome here. If no one local steps forward, we are happy to offer him 
>a spot in our adoption program.
>
>Carol
>Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue
>www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org
>[email protected]
>[email protected]


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

my email address is [email protected]

I just emailed Kathi and Carol. I hope I hear from them soon. I'll keep you updated.

Thanks

Oh and the other thing that Silvia told me was they are transporting this weekend as far as Wash, DC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Silvia*

Silvia just sent me msg. I don't understand.

We do not have transport to WV however if we could get rescue from NC to dc up 95 to take him We can deliver Saturday! 

Silvia Kim
A Shelter Friend
910-876-0539
Donations to A Shelter Friend
now accepted via Paypal
to [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy...*

Kathy:

I'm confused. So that means you have to find another rescue to take him up that way?
My Husband just had surgery and as much as I'd like to help email and be online alot I can't.
Can you communicate with Carol, Silvia and Kathi Tufts and try to find another rescue for Goldie then, unless Carol has people that can do the transport to pick him up.

T*RY THIS GR RESCUE IN VA AND BEG FOR HIM!!

http://www.grreat.org/contact.htm

Here's another GR Rescue in VA:
http://www.sevagrreat.org/*


-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: <[email protected]> 

> Karen: 
> 
> This is what I received from Silvia; she says they are transporting as far as 
> Washington DC this weekend....That might help?? 
> 
> From: Silvia Kim 
> 
> Date: Monday, October 6, 2008 10:43 AM 
> 
> To: Kathy Grady 
> 
> Subject: Re: Goldie in Bladen 
> 
> Size: 5 KB 
> 
> He decided not to keep him! Wife objected! We are doing transport no further 
> than DC this weekend Please find a spot for him! Silvia Kim 
> A Shelter Friend 
> 910-876-0539 
> Donations to A Shelter Friend 
> now accepted via Paypal 
> to [email protected] 
> 
> 
>


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Never mind...Poor dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Are you getting my emails? My comcast seems to be touchy!
Anyway, I emld. a girl named Liz Marshall to see if she has another phone number to reach Silvia at.
Carol of Almost Heaven Golden Ret. is commited to taking Goldie, but needs to know time and time zone of transport on Sat., Where she should meet it and what time, and she will take Goldie!!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Karen, 

I did get your emails. Sorry, I was on my way home from work. Thats great she is committed. I sent Silvia an email (cc'd you on it) telling her to get in touch with Carol. I will call her again later tonite if I don't hear back from here in a little bit.

She also told me she put a hold on him so he will be safe tomorrow.


Kathy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

if Silvia needs Goldie out tomorrow ask her if she can keep him at her house or board him close where they can get him out in time for Saturday's transport and we can pay for the boarding.

You are DOING A FABULOUS JOB at this!! I know Goldie thanks you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kudos to Kathy Grady*

I have to thank Kathy Grady from the bottom of my heart and Goldie's Heart for saving him.

This was Kathy's first time finding rescue for a dog and she did an unbelievable job.

She communicated via phone and email with Silvia at the shelter and with all of the Golden Retr. Rescues begging for someone to save him.

Carol, of Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in Delray, WV, commited to Goldie, and someone from Almost Heaven will be meeting a transport on I95 this Saturday to meet up with them and bring Goldies to West Virginia.

I am eternally grateful to Carol of Almost Heaven and Kathy for saving Goldie!
HE deserves a better name!!


*NOTE: KATHY: Carol asked if there is a name you would like for Goldie. Please email her and let her know.
I will concur!!*
I like Cody, Ryley, Champ, I've named too many dogs Chance!!


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

Karen,

I just emailed you and said Carol could name him, but I liked your suggestions. I think I Cody. He looks like a Cody. I'll tell her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Carol said he looks like a Cody and she will see when he gets there late Saturday or Sunday. A volunteer lives close to where he/she will meet the transport and then it's a 3 or 4 hours drive to Almost Heaven!!

Can't wait until Cody is with Carol!!!:wavey::wavey:::


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, everybody, for working so hard to save sweet Cody.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody (Goldie) is safely in rescue at Almost Heaven in WV!!!*

Got these emails from Carol of Almost Heaven Golden Ret. Rescue yesterday!!

Welllll - he arrived here today = but there is some kind of story to go with his arrival.

While in transit. he escaped from his crate, and climbed out of the horse trailer he was in - - - -on I-95 - - - -while they were doing about 60 mph Thankfully a trucker who was following them saw what was happening and started weaving back and forth to slow and then stop traffic. Then everyone got out of their cars to help grab him. Believe it or not, he only has a few scrapes and cuts - - - - - - - Can you believe that one?

Sooooo, he really knows how to make an entrance, doesn't he? LOL 

Thanks for helping him.

Carol

Cody is in quarantine now due to just having arrived from a shelter. And, (I'm knocking on wood), he seems to be doing OK. I half expected him to be ripping and tearing to get away - - - - but that has not been the case - at least so far.

Cross your fingers - - - - - - - -

Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Cody*

Update On Cody, formerly Goldie:

Cody is at Almost Heaven Gold. Ret. Rescue in WV.
Here's what Carol said about Cody:
"He is so loving and so good with everyone"
If you know anyone looking for a wonderful boy that loves everyone, but cannot be confined, please email Carol at: 
[email protected]
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/
for more info!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my god! He is one lucky boy to have survived that!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe his trip north and that he was alive. Thank goodness that the trucker was able to help. That pup has some guardian angels looking out for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Pray that just the right Guardian Angel/Angels come along to adopt Cody!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary - Residents & Adoptable Dogs

I found Cody!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cody - Golden Retriever mix 


2 - 3 year old Cody is quite a character. He really doesn't like to be inside by himself, though he is a love bug whenever he is with people. Cody is a Houdini and we feel it is best for him to stay with with Almost Heaven until his urge to escape and run free is manageable. He has never met a stranger and loves other pets, too.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, pretty cool that you could find this thread. Carol certainly kept her word on this boy. I still have all the emails from back then, that's how I knew it was 2008. I have emails back to 2007 regarding my first transport. :bowl:


----------

